# Heresy-Online Fiction Contest 2009 [Finalists] - VOTE HERE!



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Alright! Let the voting begin! WooT! :laugh: This is the voting thread for the Heresy-Online Fiction Contest 2009! It took a lot of reading and a lot of sleepless nights to decide who was going to make the top three. We had eleven entries this year, and i must say it was damn near impossible to choose three of them as finalists. To all of you who submitted entries, thank you! Make sure you all keep those stories coming! We have such a wonderful bunch of talented writers here at Heresy, and i don't want ANY of you to get discouraged! Rest assured once the voting is done, i swear to you that i will post as detailed feedback as i possibly can for each one of your stories. I feel we owe you at least that much for making you wait an extra 3 or 4 months for the results. So without wasting another moment, i would like to introduce the three finalists for the Heresy-Online Fiction Contest 2009! 

*Finalist 1:* Void_Dragon

*Finalist 2:* The_Inquisitor

*Finalist 3:* Shogun_Nate

These three members make up your finalists for the Heresy-Online Fiction Contest 2009. Please give them a round of applause! *claps*:clapping: 

Now, if you are not one of these three people, you are not one of the finalists. I'm dead serious when i say that it was really hard for me to pick three. I would have loved it for you all to win...but then it wouldn't be much of a contest now would it. Once again, i would love to extend my hand to each and every person who submitted a story for this comp, your work will not go unnoticed. Once this contest is through, a new thread will be created highlighting each story submitted and providing links to each story. Once again, i will leave feedback as soon as i can. 

Lets move on to the stories: (Please read each story and vote above for you favorite)

*Finalist 1:*

"Untitled" By: *Void_Dragon*

*Finalist 2:*

"Just Another Day" By: *The_Inquisitor*

*Finalist 3:*

"Another Day in the Sump" By: *Shogun_Nate*

Once again, please read EACH STORY and then vote for your favorite in the poll at the top. I wish you three the best of luck! and congrats on making the top three! :victory:

write on,

Commissar Ploss

p.s. if you have any questions/comments, please either post them here, or PM me.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

sweet glad to see that we have people voting! please keep it up! I figured we could post our choices here in the replies. 

My first choice was Void_Dragon with his 'untitled' story. It flowed really nice and the characters were very intriguing. 

CP


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Got to say I loved all the stories but 'Just Another Day' made me want to read an entire novel with those characters so that clinched it for me.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

I felt partly the same way. that is why he made the top three. The pace of the story was very smooth. It does make me want to read more stuff though. (hint, hint) :grin:

CP


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

In my mind, "Just Another Day" deserves the win, with "Another Day in the Sump" taking second, and "Untitled" coming in third.

"Just Another Day" is a wonderfully grimdark and brutal piece of 40k, with excellently portrayed characters and marvelous self-containment - but at the same time, it clearly begs for more stories about this ship.

"Another Day in the Sump" is...enjoyable, certainly, even if lacking some of the flair and agility with words displayed in the previous piece. A few awkward phrases stand out and detract from the rest, but as a whole, it makes an enjoyable read - especially with that last paragraph...

"Untitled" - my main issue with this story is that, well, it feels very, very much like a story set a few years in the future of our own world. The only true elements of sci-fi - the mini-bot and the holo-field - aren't even notably 40k. The word "computer" is replaced with "cogitator", "police" with "local corrupted law enforcement", and "*law agency of choice*" with "Inquisition". Oh, and a Pacemaker? In 40k? Additionally, it didn't quite stand up to the other stories in terms of grammar and spelling, either. I'm sorry, but this one doesn't have a whole lot going for me...


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

yes i agree with you, "Just Another Day" was perfectly written for this word limit. On the other hand, "untitled" felt most to me like an independent story, which was the original idea behind this contest, as it was to be published in the Heretic, and Jezlad wanted to have beginning middle and end all wrapped up in one. Not that "Just another Day" doesn't have that. its just that i'm left wanting to know more. MUCH more, like background, i want to know about the leader, and his past mentor, the story of the ship, etc. So even though we have shifted away from the Heretic, i tried to stay true to the original rules and ideas as much as possible.

its the same way with "Another Day in the Sump" I want to know what happens! are there more plague zombies coming? what about his backup, you know, things like that. So it makes me feel like there are some things missing there as well, however, it did have the beginning, middle and end that i was looking for. it's just begging to be added on to. 

CP


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for kind words guys. A writer appreciates any positive feedback. Gotta give a big kudos to CP for getting comp back on its feet. Good stuff. 

L.


_(edited to take into account my unobservant nature)_


----------



## Void_Dragon (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh my god, I forgot all about this until The_Inquisitor text me saying "We are both finalists in the Heresy fiction contest! :O". Haven't been on here in ages, so I forgot to give me story a name before the entries closed. Oops.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Do you have a name for it? Lord Commissar Ploss probably wouldn't mind tacking on a title now, if you so desired.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

That was not easy, 3 good stories. But " Another Day in the Sump " a Veteran doing his duty, with a big gun and no remorse involved, it was the best. :good:


----------



## Primarch Lorgar (Jul 11, 2009)

Simple discion, Untitled, the almost colloquial style and intense detail made this unique story stand a mile above the rest, Way to go Void_Dragon, and a Kudos to all other errants! Happy Gaming!:biggrin::biggrin::mrgreen:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Void_Dragon said:


> Oh my god, I forgot all about this until The_Inquisitor text me saying "We are both finalists in the Heresy fiction contest! :O". Haven't been on here in ages, so I forgot to give me story a name before the entries closed. Oops.





Mossy Toes said:


> Do you have a name for it? Lord Commissar Ploss probably wouldn't mind tacking on a title now, if you so desired.


Yeah if you have a title i would be more than happy to re-title it. 

CP

p.s. i can edit the title of the story, however, i cannot edit the title in the poll so perhaps afterwards?


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Another day in the sump really stole the show for me. Nate really at his best, whilst I really do commend Void Dragon's piece. I loved the story line but Nate was just pure genius. 

Congrats to all 3 finalists and bonne chance


----------



## Void_Dragon (Jun 11, 2009)

I'll think of a title by tomorow. Not that it matters much, as I am losing with less than a day to go... :L Oh well...  lmao

Oh, and before anyone comments on what Lorgar said, I did mean it to be colloquial style. I was sortof expecting everyone reading it to know what a blunt limiter was, or what a psy-scanner was, etc etc. Sorry if that confused some of you... I forgot that not everyone thinks of Dan Abnett as God. :L


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

Void_Dragon said:


> I forgot that not everyone thinks of Dan Abnett as God. :L


HEATHENS!!!


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

14 apiece. That's interesting........that's very interesting. (To quote Captain Sparrow)

L.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Well, interesting is correct...

we've got 14 a piece for both "Just Another Day" and "Another Day in the Sump". Looks like we're going to have a TIEBREAKER ROUND! I've got to head off to work right now, but i'll throw the new thread together when i get home. It will be called the *"Heresy Fiction Contest 2009 - TIEBREAKER THREAD"* We'll have another poll set up with the two stories and please re-vote for your choice. 

Congratulations to our three finalists for writing such great stories! A special congrats to both *Shogun_Nate* and *The_Inquisitor*, for making this contest much more intense than i imagined it would be! :laugh:

look for the tiebreaker thread!

Commissar Ploss :drinks:

btw....we've never had a tiebreaker round before...this will be a first for me as well. lol


----------



## Epatus (May 17, 2009)

Unlucky Void. Still got a chance of the winner being Welsh at least!


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Let's go The_Inquisitor!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Tiebreaker thread is now up! Please vote! thanks!


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Would love to, but were ? i must admit that i cannot locate the tiebreaker thread
Thank You Mossy Toes.:good:


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Here is where you'll need to go.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

thanks for that MT, my bad! :laugh: 

CP


----------

